# audigy 2 zs /susie 10.1 amd 64



## tharpe (Nov 26, 2006)

I want to use my audigy 2 zs card in susie 10.1 amd 64. the on board sound works great no sweat but when I plug into sound card i get no sound at all are there any drivers for audigy 2 zs in linux that i can use. to get soundblaster sound.A8n32sli-delux mobo wdsata hd, amd 64 3800 x2 cpu, nvidia ge force 6200 le gpu, audigy 2 zs sound card. 

also having troubles with nvidia display drivers thank you for any help i am new to limux and am familar with YaST but having so much trouble and am dual booting xp and susie on same hd but i really want to use linux. Again ty.


----------



## newmodder (Nov 26, 2006)

i check the soundblaster site and they dont seem to have drivers for audigy zs for linux


----------



## Migons (Nov 27, 2006)

Try installing some emu10k package or something. It should be right for Audigy2/4.


----------

